# Less than 1 WPG



## FarCanal (21 Aug 2008)

G'day,

I'm new to your forum, and an Aussie, try not to hold it against me. I thought I'd post some pics of one my tanks, my low light one. This is a Standard 4' tank with a single 36W T8 bulb for light, hope you like it!

Front shot / Left /Center / Right














An Australian Native Apontogen Tofus seems to grow well in low light;




An Australian Native Fissidens Berteroli;



and closer in;




This tank has been my spare tank for ages with just spare plants and odd fish. I was really liking the way things were going so I decided to clean it up a bit. It just has plain gravel so any root feeders have been put in pots. I've been thinking about stripping it down and doing a proper scape with proper gravel but I just can't bring myself to do it ... yet.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

welcome   

Nice tank you have, i dont usually like stuff added like the pots but you seem to make it work! Bit of an oliver knott creation   



> I've been thinking about stripping it down and doing a proper scape with proper gravel but I just can't bring myself to do it ... yet.



You can always be ready to do a rescape surely   but i would be happy with a tank like that, it can be hard if you really like it.


----------



## FarCanal (21 Aug 2008)

I had to convince myself that these plants would grow under this light as no one will recommend going this low with light levels. Now that I see it works well it's getting more and more tempting ....


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Aug 2008)

The tank looks really nice.
What i wouldn't give to be able to pop out and collect some fissedens


----------



## FarCanal (21 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> What i wouldn't give to be able to pop out and collect some fissedens



That plant was collected in Central NSW and I'm on the coast in Central Queensland so it's come from a surprisingly cool location (by Australian Standards) ... but yeah, I know what you mean. The grass is always greener ... I'm a crypt fanatic and would love to go looking around in the jungles of Borneo and the like.


----------



## a1Matt (21 Aug 2008)

That is a lovely looking tank. thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnny70 (21 Aug 2008)

very lush, nice work, I love it    

Love the Apontogen Tofus, very nice 8) 

JOHNNY


----------



## Garuf (21 Aug 2008)

How long would it take to post some native Aus plants to the uk? Do you think they'd survive it?


----------



## FarCanal (21 Aug 2008)

If your interested in getting some Australian Native plants you will want to check out this site;
http://www.aquagreen.com.au/
I know he has exported plants & fish before. If you guys are really interested you may want to find out what's involved and send him an email. You may want to start a thread for a group buy to get a few people together to share the cost of importation. It would make it more worth while for you.

I've never sent plants outside the country, but another avenue worth exploring could be ANGFA (Australian New Guinnea Fishes Association) as I've just recently become a member and I know there are European members who have both plants and fish. I believe there is a ANGFA International but unsure of the details.

Long story short, it is possible but you may want to do a bit of research to see what it would cost. Please check out Aquagreen, I'm not affiliated with him in anyway but would give the guy who runs it a great review. He's in the top end of Australia which is quite remote and sends plants all over Australia frequently. Everyone over hear is amazed with his service and generous portion sizes.

HTH
Brian.


----------



## nickyc (22 Aug 2008)

Hi Brian,

Tank looks great - looking forward to seeing your others!

Whereabouts in Queensland are you?  We'll be in Brisbane and on the Gold Coast in a couple of months.  Didn't find many good LFS last time, so any recommendations you can give us would be great! 

Cheers


----------



## FarCanal (22 Aug 2008)

G'day Nickyc,

I'm in Gladstone, it's on the coast about 600km North of Brisbane. I used to live in Brisbane for about 10 years but I've been up here for ... 8 years I think. There are some good LFS in Brisbane if you know where to look. What are you looking for, plants, fish, display tanks, big shops, boutique shops? They all have there strengths and weaknesses. If your keen on getting the latest in what's going on in Brisbane you could join up to the Australian Version of this site that has a lot of Brisbane members. They are a friendly bunch and can give the best advice on what shops are hot and what shops are not at any given time. Not sure about Gold Coast members, there is sure to be someone on there that can help out. The Aussie Forum is
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/forum.php
My name on that site is "BrianS" and the planted aquarium scene here is getting more and more popular. Feel free to join up and plug this site, I'm sure the Moderators wouldn't mind. We maybe able to get a bit more knowledge sharing happening between the Aussies and the Brits. Even if it's just to help out with what an Aquarium junkie can check out when on Holidays.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## thewizardhunter (17 Oct 2008)

Hi farCanal,

Excelent for the level of light. Was just thinking if you want more light in the future you can replace your exsisting T8 with a T6. They are 40% brighter and directly interchangeable. I've done mine and never looked back


----------

